# Uk to US for one or for two?



## bootoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi, I have the opportunity to move the US with my job. I previously avoided relocating to another country with my company, as I was worried about work opportunities for my partner. He would want to also work in the US, as we do not have kids I cannot see him wanting to stay home alone all day. And I do not know if we could afford only 1 income in US. 

My role would be perm based in the US. Could I ask my company to see if there is also a job for him at the same company,he has a lot of transferable skills, but no degree? He would need to change careers if he moved, as no potential in current job/area. 

We are not married, but could marry if that helped? We talked about him staying in the UK, but I don't want that and he wants to come over too if I take the move. We are both from UK.

Any advice much appreciated, I don't want to look naive about the options when I start to talk to my employer about my decision. Thanks in advance, Bo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It doesn't sound like your partner is going to qualify for a work visa on his own. If you were married, he'd be eligible for a dependent visa associated with whichever visa your employer gets you. Certain visas allow the spouse/dependent to work and others don't. So that's something to discuss with your employer to get a better idea of their intentions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read up on visa requirements on travel.state.gov or USCIS.gov. Lots of easy to digest information.
Going by the information you provided no qualifications for an employment based visa.

Partner - B2 cohabitation at best, no employment authorization
Spouse - visa tied to yours, employment authorization depends on your visa


----------



## bootoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks so much Bev, I didn't know that he could potentially work on a spouse visa. The few people that I have talked to in my company that have relocated are single or are guys, who relocate with their families. Their wives don't work as they have families. 

If we didn't marry, he would have to stay living/working in the UK would he just be able to visit for up to 90 days on the ESTA for holidays?

We have been together a very long time, and own property together in the UK. We have discussed getting married. The marriage issue/ work permit for him made me decide not to relocate to a different country previously. This is an even better opportunity this time and I don't want to turn it down.

My partner has a specific skill set ,but even in UK only a few people do his job. I know they would have his job in the US, but it's never full time, so not ideal even though it can pay ok. I also know the State I would be going to would not have his line of work.

At least I can investigate now and he can decide.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

bootoo said:


> If we didn't marry, he would have to stay living/working in the UK would he just be able to visit for up to 90 days on the ESTA for holidays?


That'd be another option. He would not be able to work in the United States as an ESTA visa waiver visitor, of course.

Note that the United States does not require him to stay in the United Kingdom. As an ESTA visitor, the U.S. only requires him to (mostly) stay outside of the United States. For example, if he decides to move to one of France's overseas departments in the Caribbean (that happens to be geographically closer to much of the United States), that's immaterial to the United States.


----------



## bootoo (Dec 17, 2014)

twostep said:


> Read up on visa requirements on travel.state.gov or USCIS.gov. Lots of easy to digest information.
> Going by the information you provided no qualifications for an employment based visa.


Thanks for the sites ..In the Uk my partner is self employed. I know that is not a term in the US, so I guess the closest visa to his current line of work would be H2B seasonal work for him if there was the 'specialist need.'

There are some management level jobs open at the same company I work for. I think my partner could be suited to some of these, but would he be unlikely to get it versus a US candidate without a degree and as he doesn't work for them now? It would be a change of sector for him. 

Lots to think over - thanks


----------



## bootoo (Dec 17, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> if he decides to move to one of France's overseas departments in the Caribbean (that happens to be geographically closer to much of the United States), that's immaterial to the United States.


He could, main issue is double the costs if we live in different countries. I would have to weigh up 
my new salary in US, him potentially not working, cost of one place to live together
v
two salaries, cost of flights back & forth, costs of two places to live lane:


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Legal marriage also works. I have no idea why it isn't more popular.


----------



## bootoo (Dec 17, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Legal marriage also works. I have no idea why it isn't more popular.


Apparently there is this old fashioned tradition that the man asks the women to marry him.... so still waiting


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's a new tradition (since 2013 for U.S. immigration purposes) that the man asks the man, or the woman asks the woman.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bootoo said:


> Thanks for the sites ..In the Uk my partner is self employed. I know that is not a term in the US, so I guess the closest visa to his current line of work would be H2B seasonal work for him if there was the 'specialist need.'
> 
> There are some management level jobs open at the same company I work for. I think my partner could be suited to some of these, but would he be unlikely to get it versus a US candidate without a degree and as he doesn't work for them now? It would be a change of sector for him.
> 
> Lots to think over - thanks


Why is this not a term in the US?
What is his line of work? 
As said before - read up on requirements and all of it not only what may be a fit if ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In order for your partner to work in the US, if dependent on YOUR visa, YOU need to obtain an L1 visa (ie. transferring from UK job to US job). If YOU get an H1B visa then he will obtain an H4 and will not be able to work period - unless at some later stage, when in the States, he acquires a job where the prospective employer is prepared to sponsor him for his own visa.

Getting married prior to moving is definitely a more efficient way of moving to the States. The dependent spouse visa can be organized together with the working spouse visa and you move together.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> In order for your partner to work in the US, if dependent on YOUR visa, YOU need to obtain an L1 visa (ie. transferring from UK job to US job). If YOU get an H1B visa then he will obtain an H4 and will not be able to work period - unless at some later stage, when in the States, he acquires a job where the prospective employer is prepared to sponsor him for his own visa.
> 
> Getting married prior to moving is definitely a more efficient way of moving to the States. The dependent spouse visa can be organized together with the working spouse visa and you move together.


Crawford - a partner is not a recognized relationship for USCIS unless it is a case of a proven established situation and then it will be B2 best case scenario.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Crawford - a partner is not a recognized relationship for USCIS unless it is a case of a proven established situation and then it will be B2 best case scenario.


Yes, I realise that ...... using partner in the "general" sense of spouse.

The OP needs to be married in order to obtain any long term visa for her 'other half'.


----------

